# sighting question



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

With trapezoid sights, are you to focus on the front sight while targeting? the reason i ask is that the sights turn fuzzy, i just see a blur, will paint help this?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Sure Sight's opinion . . .*

From the Sure Sight website:
2. The larger and brighter the front sight, the greater the chances of it being seen, even with your eyes intently and involuntarily focused on a distant threat.

3. Since the front sight is far more critical to both pinpoint accuracy and speed than the rear sight, the front sight (or target) is where your focus needs to be, not blocked by the ordinarily larger conventional rear sights.

Years ago, and I mean quite a few I had an ASP which was a highly modified Model 39 S&W. It was the child of Paris Theodore and purportedly the CIA weapon of choice, using three converging sides of a channel to provide a sight picture. It was an excellent weapon and I wish I had never sold it. I imagine it would be worth something now. I opted for the Browning HiPower in its place as I needed more capacity and it fit me better. Sight system was still awesome.


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you very much, think i'm doing what i should be doing. i will check out suresight.


----------

